# Good rub for carolina mustard sauce.



## brgbassmaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Not much of a sauce guy. I do like a carolina mustard sauce on chicken though. What is a good rub for smoked chicken wings that a mustard sauce will compliment? Thanks!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 26, 2020)

Weber Honey Garlic is great on chicken. Should go well with mustard based sauces as it’s also yellow in color. Think I’ll pick up some Cattleman’s Gold and try it myself. The Heinz Pitmaster mustard sauce I like also.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 26, 2020)

Traeger Pork and Poultry rub has been my go-to for chicken and Carolina sauce.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm a big fan of carolina mustard sauce as well. I like to keep it simple with SPOG or just SPG .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 26, 2020)

Montreal chicken seasoning and Stubbs chicken are both pretty good for a commercial rubs.

If yall want some good Carolina mustard sauces try these out by 

 chef jimmyj
. I cant find the original thread of his but both recipes are in the link below. The honey Dijon sauce is out of this world good and goes great on about everything.  





__





						Mustard sauce recipe
					

I cannot get any combination of mustard sauce components to equal the recipe I had years ago.  Anyone have a recipe they can recommend?  Thx.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan
 ,Thanks for the recommendation. Below is a Carolina Rub of mine... JJ

*Carolina Q Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Mustard Powder
1T Grnd. Black Pepper
1T Grnd. Cumin
1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black and Cayenne Pepper.

Apply your desired amount of Dust to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator overnight.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Dust and go into your pre-heated Smoker...JJ


----------



## brgbassmaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------

